# dash/interior lights wont work



## kebas239 (Jul 17, 2005)

Anyone know about the funky wiring for the lights in a 95 sentra? I disconnected my head unit to install a new one, person who previously installed the head unit had problems with this lighting too. He eventually got it working somehow (but the slider that dims the console lights didnt work anymore, but thats it). I set up the radio - everything works but the interior lights (cluster lights and shift lights - other interior lights work). I tried everything. When you connect the illumination light wire from the wiring harness to the battery light or the ignition light they go on. Otherwise, getting them to go on with the lights does not work. Anyone know how this might be resolved or how i could reach the lighting wire. I tried unplugging all the wires under the dash and near the ECU and none of them turned the exterior lights off.


----------



## shagpal (Apr 27, 2007)

I just got the same problem. no interior light illumination, nada. no dimming from the dimmer. any suggestions?

I have a 95 sentra gxe.



kebas239 said:


> Anyone know about the funky wiring for the lights in a 95 sentra? I disconnected my head unit to install a new one, person who previously installed the head unit had problems with this lighting too. He eventually got it working somehow (but the slider that dims the console lights didnt work anymore, but thats it). I set up the radio - everything works but the interior lights (cluster lights and shift lights - other interior lights work). I tried everything. When you connect the illumination light wire from the wiring harness to the battery light or the ignition light they go on. Otherwise, getting them to go on with the lights does not work. Anyone know how this might be resolved or how i could reach the lighting wire. I tried unplugging all the wires under the dash and near the ECU and none of them turned the exterior lights off.


----------



## runningcold (Jun 12, 2007)

fwiw, i had this problem a month ago...started with my dash lights, then my tail lights. it turned out to be the driver's side power window console shorting out the whole car.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

pull off your dimmer and cheack conections and the potentiomiter, you may have a short to ground.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

yeah, it's probably a short to ground on the stereo's wiring harness. 

I had a similar deal where the dash lights fuse kept blowing, taking the tail lights with it (brake lights still worked). I'd be interested to see if your tail lights are out as well. 

It turned out that one of the left over wires on the stereo's wiring harness was randomly shorting to ground, depending on how the wires were knocked around during driving that day. I tipped all the loose wires with shrink wrap and the problem went away.

(I say it's probably on the stereo wiring harness because that's what you goofed around with to cause the problem. I could be somewhere else, as with Burn 17)


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

im not sure how the sterio would affect this, as far as i know the only wires involved with the sterio are the turn signals and hazards 
but what the hell check it out

i was saying the dimmer on the right side of your stering wheel that adjusts how bright your inside lights are


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Burn 17 said:


> im not sure how the sterio would affect this, as far as i know the only wires involved with the sterio are the turn signals and hazards
> but what the hell check it out
> 
> i was saying the dimmer on the right side of your stering wheel that adjusts how bright your inside lights are


your message totally said something different when i wrote my reply! lol

The stereo affects it because it's all on the same circuit. If you pull the dash fuse, you don't get any lights, stereo, or tail lights. A short on the stereo is essentially a short on that entire circuit. 

I also resoldered the wiring harness and upgraded the electrical tape to shrink tubing (the original installer...me...did a shoddy job the first time), and tipped all the loose ends with shrink tubing. I made absolutely sure it wasn't shorting ANYWHERE on the wiring harness, and the problem is resolved. 

I would suggest double checking the wiring harness before moving over to the dimmer switch (I originally though MY problems were from the dimmer switch too), because, as i said, you were messing around with the stereo to cause the problem...that's a good place to look for a solution.

BTW: this was on a 98 sentra...not the '92 as in my sig thing.


----------



## melchieor (Nov 11, 2007)

*fuse?*

Where can I find the dash/tail light fuse? Is it under my steering wheel?


----------



## melchieor (Nov 11, 2007)

I heard that it might be under the hood by the battery tucked under the fender but i am not sure.. anyone know?


----------

